# Rust along sill / jacking point?



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

What's best to remove / kill rust +
Re paint with?

Got some rust along the bottom side, it's not reached the normal paint yet
Just the stone-chip type paint finish, at the very bottom.
By the jacking points ect

Thanks


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

If doing it yourself I would use an old chisel and wire brush to remove all dodgy undercoating and paint.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Have you done a full inspection on how bad the rust there really is ? The sills may need welding not just painting


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

here is the rust
http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag40/supercds/P1060241_zps7js2mdnn.jpg

http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag40/supercds/P1060242_zps0kqgnsul.jpg

during removal
http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag40/supercds/P1060249_zpscvh8y3nc.jpg

painted with hammerite
http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag40/supercds/P1060250_zpsyboajxnv.jpg

anyone know what the existing textured paint is, so I can go over the smooth area to get it to match?


----------



## edzt (Dec 15, 2010)

Textured anti-chip. You can buy it in aerosol but it goes smooth. To get the textured look you need a 'Shutz' gun


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I had a dodgy Chinese last night and I've got the shutz.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Another way to remove rust, especially if it's pitted is buying a sand blast suction fed gun, It can hurt as the media blasts everywhere but it makes a fantastic job, then shutz, saying that I don't know is shutzs is over paintable if you wanted it OEM


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't want to risk getting the good paint
The very lower part is a diffrent colour to the car colour

Just need to add the texture to it, to match

Thanks


----------

